# Anybody going to Adamstown, Pa show?



## jays emporium (May 1, 2009)

I am going to be driving from Texas to Philadelphia in July and want to go to the bottle show in Adamstown, Pa. called Shupp's Grove Bottle Festival.  Are any of you going to be there or have you gone in past years?
 The ad says 150 dealers and a 3 day show.


----------



## annie44 (May 1, 2009)

I've gone the past two years, because my mother lives five minutes from Adamstown so I can combine a visit to her with the show.  It's a fun outdoor show, but it's small.     I'd go on the first day , because a lot of dealers pack up early and head home, too.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 1, 2009)

Last year it got kind of prempted by the big National Show in York.
 I will say i hope to go but the way things are going this year I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jays emporium (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input.  I expect to be there on Friday for early admission.


----------



## bottlediger (May 18, 2009)

ill be set up there, always a good time 

 Digger Ry


----------



## div2roty (May 19, 2009)

Shupp's Grove is a nice outdoor (in the woods) flea market.  Adamstown itself is loaded with flea markets and antique stores.  Most of that action is on Sunday, the bottle show however starts Fri night and a lot of the bottle dealers will leave after Sat.  Most of the normal flea market dealers will not even be there until Sunday.  If you are into other antiques beside bottles you might want to make a weekend of it, however if you really are only interested in bottles you need to be there early Sat.


----------



## div2roty (May 19, 2009)

I'll probably setup, but I am going to pack some general antiques in the van and stay for Sunday as well.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone sells tumbling supplies at this show...........   

 i'm about an hour and fifteen minutes away, but it's a nice ride.


 jim


----------



## div2roty (May 20, 2009)

Jar Doctor has set up in years past.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 20, 2009)

thanx for the info. 

 guess i'm gonna head down this year. hope to see you all there.


 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 3, 2009)

can someone tell me what weekend this show is? what time does it open? i haven't been there in 30 years. i guess i'll Mapquest it. thanx in advance.

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2009)

July 17, 18, 19. I would suggest going on Saturday when all the dealers are set up. Opens too early to mention!


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 3, 2009)

ill be set up fri-sun so make sure to stop by and say hi

 Digger Ry


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanx Kate and Ry. see ya then..........

 jim 

 p.s.  here's the address for anyone wishing to Mapquest it;

 shupps grove
 607 willow street
 reinholds, pa   17569


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 7, 2009)

It opens at i believe six in the morning. I will be there on saturday. I will be wearing a black Tiger Woods baseball cap. If you see me... stop me and say hello. I would like to meet my forum cohorts and put names to faces. I will also wear my Baltimore Antique Bottle club name tag.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 7, 2009)

Like I said - too early to mention![&:]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kate, a guy i dig with is riding down with me to Shupp's Grove. we're planning on leaving around 7 a.m. you are certainly welcome to carpool with us if you're interested..........

 jim


----------



## div2roty (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll be set up.  At the show in Millville NJ I met a bunch of forum members.  Here is a pic of me if you want to say hi, or heckle me.


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll wear my red Astros baseball cap.  Shouldn't be too many of those in Pa.
 Jay


----------



## div2roty (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll be booth K-4 and I'll be set up next to another Delaware guy that does fruit jars.  It'll be first state dominance.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2009)

Ill be there too. I look forward to meeting everyone. Ill have a few goodies too. Ill probably pack up and leave Saturday night though.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 14, 2009)

Ill be set up there,as always.Table K14..Always been a great show for me,buying & selling.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Jim..
  Where abouts is Shupps grove from Allentown,prob the same distance as you huh? I was thinking of going but we probed out 3 pits in a yard we got permission to do so I'm not sure yet.
  I was never really a show goer,I go to the Bethlehem one but that close.Driving  5 hours to a bottle show just ain't my bag.I'll do it to dig a pit though [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2009)

Rick, 
 It's only about an hour.. just southwest of Reading.. 222 to 422 and then look for signs for Adamstown.

 Kate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yea now I remember,someone told me last year.The mind goes first.[8D] Thanks


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 15, 2009)

we are working on a permission in the old part of Catty, so it may be touch and go for me also rick. i'd like to go, i need copper for the tumbler, and i'd like some new glass to look at, but i'd much rather dig it than buy it.............. 

 looks like down route 100 then out 222 most of the way. we have room for two in the car if you wanna meet somewhere.

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey!! you can't dig  Catty!! we own that town hahaha[]
 (Were gonna dig your town!) draw pardner! lol


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 18, 2009)

see you all there tomorrow


----------

